# 1957 schwinn town and Country tandem part numbers



## professor72 (Jan 10, 2017)

Can anyone tell me the part numbers for the rear fender as well as the front and rear fender braces for a schwinn town and county tandem? Mine has stainless steel fenders and I need a new one for the rear, as well as braces. Just thought someone might know before I tear it down for rebuild.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 10, 2017)

If the stainless fenders and decals are original I believe that would make this a '62 or '63 model. 





1961 and earlier models had different decals and different style painted fenders:


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2017)

Give Charlie Harper a call. I know he has the old Schwinn parts catalogs and he may be able to help you find the parts.

http://harperscycling.com/brands/schwinn-bicycles-pg64.htm


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 10, 2017)

You can see the '62-'63 Town and Country tandem fender part numbers on this '62 catalog page:


----------



## professor72 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the all the helpful info. My bike matches the 61 and earlier paint jobs though, so I think someone added the fenders or paid for them as extra options as the latest tire date is 1957 or 1958 if i recall. This one has Phillips aluminum road pedals too, as well as the stainless steel fenders.
I really don't think  its clear when each of these individual tandems were actually built. Everything I read says the frames were all built in batches in the late 1940's and mid 1950's and stamped in order as they were built as frames only, not completed bikes. also it seems the bikes were only assembled when an order came in for them until they were discontinued in 1963. I'll have to stop by at Al Petri's here in Michigan and what Al Jr. says. a Schwinn dealer since the 1940's have some insight...


----------

